# Scared of Dumb Things...a.k.a. boxes and garbage cans



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey all. Cash is a 14 wk. male and he's been a breeze so far. He does do one thing that is a little different from other dogs I've owned. I'm not really concerned...just wondering if others see this in their pups.

He is really afraid of certain things. All of these things, like large boxes and garbage cans are much bigger than him. He runs in the other room. When we go for walks on garbage day, he won't walk too close to anyone's garbage. 

He was going up the stairs all the time, so I made a cheap baby gate...an empty Hoover carpet cleaner box. I stuck it on the stairs so he couldn't get by. I soon realized that if I wanted him to stay away from ANYTHING, I could just set this box in the vicinity and he won't go near whatever it is. He stays 10 ft. away at all times. 

Anyone seen this behavior or got ideas what I should do to alleviate this?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

milkmoney11 said:


> Hey all. Cash is a 14 wk. male and he's been a breeze so far. He does do one thing that is a little different from other dogs I've owned. I'm not really concerned...just wondering if others see this in their pups.
> 
> He is really afraid of certain things. All of these things, like large boxes and garbage cans are much bigger than him. He runs in the other room. When we go for walks on garbage day, he won't walk too close to anyone's garbage.
> 
> ...



Lol  

It's normal. When we would walk at night, Timber would posture at fire hydrants! He would stop and give a low growl with hackles up and then stalk it. I would laugh of course and he would give me this look like, "Mom! I am trying to protect us here!" 

What I did was stop at the hydrants and treat him for calm behavior. If he looked at it, treat. Take a step, treat. Until eventually I could put the treat on the hydrant without issue.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL! It's normal. Wolfie is afraid to go on inside stairs. He's fine outside but if I say "Want to go downstairs?" He runs away.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

They go through these periods where they are afraid of things. However, I wouldn't just let it go. During these fear periods, you can identify things that might put them off and socialize them to them. Chances are he will get braver but you ought to help the process along.

If he's afraid of boxes and garbage cans I would bring some into my family room and start playing in and around them. Treating and using toys to make them no big deal. I might put the garbage can on it's side and throw treats in. I would want my puppy to start to investigate and maybe jump on the items. 

He may be afraid, but you need to show him that there's nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> They go through these periods where they are afraid of things. However, I wouldn't just let it go. During these fear periods, you can identify things that might put them off and socialize them to them. Chances are he will get braver but you ought to help the process along.
> 
> If he's afraid of boxes and garbage cans I would bring some into my family room and start playing in and around them. Treating and using toys to make them no big deal. I might put the garbage can on it's side and throw treats in. I would want my puppy to start to investigate and maybe jump on the items.
> 
> He may be afraid, but you need to show him that there's nothing to be afraid of.


Yeah. I was just trying this. I put the box in the living room and started "playing" with it. Put some toys around it...treats on it etc. He just peeked around the corner at me then went into his crate and laid down. 

Maybe I should draw some ears on it and a happy face.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I "KIND" of agree with JKlatsky. It is normal and yes you do need to socialize him to these items so he's not afraid of them and realizes they are just every day items and no big deal. Playing with the box and stuff great. Not sure I would throw treats into the garbage can I believe you may be setting yourself up for another issue down the road with that one. Don't want them thinking it's ever ok to go through the trash can let alone that you encourage it. Also don't want him associating good yummy treats as coming out of there either. 

Maybe work on the box specifically and other big items that would seem scary to him and go ahead and use treats with those but I wouldn't really push making the trash can a "good" thing just that it's safe and ok but still off limits. You also might try talking to the garbage men when they come by see if they would be willing to help you on their weekly rounds. Before they get there set a little container of treats out there have them start giving them to him however you guys choose. Them coming to you or just throwing them to him ( would suggest them coming to him not sure I would want my dog learning it was ok to take food from anyone just tossing it to them from a distance especially strangers) then each week work on inching him closer to where they do their work help make that big noisy truck a little less intimidating. Maybe the night before when the trash is out there and it's quiet walk him down and around the area so he gets more used to the pile of trash and that it's not some big scary monster. Then work with treats the guys the noise and the big truck.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe try a small non intimidating box? Slowly work your way up something small. heck maybe grab a big mac box from McDonalds that way it smells really good to him and he might be willing to come investigate it. Of course when he gets close and goes to sniff it praise and give him a little treat. Then work your way up maybe a small appliance box from a toaster or something and keep going up until hes not hiding around the corner and might be more willing to at least engage you with the big box out. 

If little boxes don't bother him maybe go to the first size you start noticing him getting uncomfortable with and hide it around the corner out of site. Put him on a leash and start running with him so he's watching you, have a toy or treat he loves in your hand. Then take off running so he's running with you and focused but obviously doesn't know whats around the corner. Obviously have it out of the way so he's not gonna run head first into it but in the same room he's going to run through. Have him run past it and then praise him. Try it a few times see if you can get him to at least get into the same room with it and not freak out. Have it in the corner and sit on the other side of the room and give him treats praise and play with him. Next time move the box a little closer in.. run through the room repeat process.


----------



## mybiggestbaby (Aug 25, 2009)

LOL!!! I just have to say, I laughed so hard when I read this! I am so relieved that my Hercules is not the only one!!!!! I read so many posts on here about other GSD's being so tough and steadfast in any situation, and my 100lb baby just runs and jumps in my lap when faced with scary things like trash cans! We actually thought he couldn't see properly for a while!! I also have to say that all the advice your getting is good, we have done all of those things, and it does help alot, he has outgrown the fear of trash cans, unless they are being blown about by the wind. But there is always something new to hide from!!!


----------

